# TBH disaapointment



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

I have tried to make Top Bar Hives work in my area (Central Indiana) but I'm throwing in the towel. All 5 hives we dead this spring, I lost 4 last year, 3 the year before. Between the freezing cold and them not making enough honey is what the cause was. I still want to have bees so this year I will be prepping for commercial hive or 2. I'm going at this on my own so I'm a novice, I joined the local Bee Keepers group but it felt like a waste of time to sit around once a month for a 1 1/2 hours and talk, I'm a hands on learner. Good luck to anyone trying TBH, maybe in a warmer climate it might have worked better.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

I don't think its the hive. There are TBH beeks in Canada. They just take a different methodology to deal with cold. (not that I know the specific techniques since I'm dealing with the opposite problem in Texas)

Example:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm#winter

Quote

"Question: Some people say that TBH's don't winter well in cold climates. Do they?

Answer: I have them in Nebraska and others have them places as cold as Casper Wyoming. I have heard only one report from anyone keeping bees in top bar hives that they don't overwinter well in cold climates. Other than that, I have only heard it from people who have not attempted it. It is a good plan to get the cluster to one end at the beginning of winter so they can work their way to the other end over winter. If they are in the middle they may work their way to one end and starve with stores at the other end. The bigger problems are having top bar hives in very HOT climates and yet people seem to do that as well. I have the most problems on the over a hundred degree F days (38Â° C) when I have comb collapses."

Oh, and this...
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL14325BEB1A2C6CDB


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I hope to learn more about your experiences with TBHs. Sounds like you gave them a serious go. Better luck on the commercial hives.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, I have tried different things like making fondant and a sugar water feeder for the lack of honey issue to make it through winter. As for the cold I've read that it shouldn't be an issue, even colder climates have TBH's. I would say its more of the lack of honey. Making there comb and producing honey might be to much for my area. That's why I'm thinking about commercial hives. Maybe with preformed comb they can just concentrate on making plenty of honey.


----------

